# Sr20 Sheet Metal Intake Manifold



## SBR240sx (Apr 28, 2007)

Does anyone know of a company that sells a sheet metal intake manifold for the SR20? I know JUN makes one but its like $2600.00.


Jason Overdorf
[email protected]
724-349-8417 ext.12


----------

